# Marysville / Yuba City, California



## Je-C (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm looking for photographer friends in the area.  Beale AFB, Marysville, Yuba City, and Colusa.  Let me know!


----------



## JamesD (Jun 22, 2006)

Too bad I don't still live out there in Penn Valley.


----------

